# dizer/pedir a alguém + infinitivo



## Nino83

Olá a todos. 

Gostaria de vos fazer uma pergunta porque tenho qualquer dúvida. 

Quando se pedir um favor ou se ordena uma coisa a alguém, nas línguas  como o inglês, o francês, o italiano, pode-se usar o infinitivo se a  pessoa que tem que fazer a ação é a mesma que recebe o pedido. 
Eu sei que, por exemplo, em espanhol não se pode utilizar esta forma. 

She told/asked me to call her later. 
Elle m'a dit/demandé de lui téléphoner plus tard. 
Mi ha detto/chiesto di telefonarle più tardi. 
Me dijo/pidió *que* le telefonara más tarde. 

Já, eu li que em português (brasileiro) as soluções seriam as seguintes: 

Ela disse para eu lhe telefonar mais tarde. 
Ela pediu para eu lhe telefonar mais tarde.
Ela pediu-me para lhe telefonar mais tarde. 

As minhas perguntas são as seguintes: 

1) Pode-se dizer _ela disse-me para lhe telefonar mais tarde_ ou esta forma pode-se utilizar só com o verbo _pedir_? 
2) Quais são as formas correctas/aceitáveis no português do Portugal? 
3) Tem outras formas possiveis com o infinitivo? Por exemplo _Ela disse-me/pediu-me de lhe telefonar_? 
4) Diz-se _para fazê-lo_ ou _para o fazer_ (eu li que o primo seria BP e o segundo EP) e _para eu fazê-lo_ ou _para eu o fazer_? 

Saudações 

Ciao


----------



## More od Solzi

"A maioria dos gramáticos tacha de viciosa a construção _pedir para fazer alguma coisa_ […] e 
somente admite_ pedir para_ quando for possível subentender entre o verbo _pedir _e a preposição 
_para _uma das palavras_ licença, permissão, autorização, vênia,etc._" (Fernandes). Argumento 
logicista da condenação: a preposição se interpõe entre o verbo e seu objeto 'direto' (pedir algo, e 
não *pedir para algo).''

 (Luft, Dicionário de regência verbal,  Ática)

''Pedir alguma coisa a alguém:  _Eu pedi o jornal à minha amiga_''.
(Caseiro, Ventura, Guia prático de verbos com preposições, Lidel).


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Gostaria de vos fazer uma pergunta porque tenho qualquer dúvida.
> 
> Quando se pedir um favor ou se ordena uma coisa a alguém, nas línguas  como o inglês, o francês, o italiano, pode-se usar o infinitivo se a  pessoa que tem que fazer a ação é a mesma que recebe o pedido.
> Eu sei que, por exemplo, em espanhol não se pode utilizar esta forma.
> 
> She told/asked me to call her later.
> Elle m'a dit/demandé de lui téléphoner plus tard.
> Mi ha detto/chiesto di telefonarle più tardi.
> Me dijo/pidió *que* le telefonara más tarde.
> 
> Já, eu li que em português (brasileiro) as soluções seriam as seguintes:
> 
> Ela disse para eu lhe telefonar mais tarde.
> Ela pediu para eu lhe telefonar mais tarde.
> Ela pediu-me para lhe telefonar mais tarde.
> 
> As minhas perguntas são as seguintes:
> 
> 1) Pode-se dizer _ela disse-me para lhe telefonar mais tarde_ ou esta forma pode-se utilizar só com o verbo _pedir_? Sim, disse-me; é o mais comum, em Portugal.
> 2) Quais são as formas correctas/aceitáveis no português do Portugal? Além das que apresentou, também ocorre 'Ela disse(-me) / pediu(-me) que lhe telefonasse. Aliás, é mais elegante, e até mais correto, como More od Solzi já referiu.
> 3) Tem outras formas possiveis com o infinitivo? Por exemplo _Ela disse-me/pediu-me de lhe telefonar_? Quando muito, 'Ela disse-me aquilo de lhe telefonar', uma construção meio manhosa. Mas que lembra outra, essa sim, oportuna: 'Ela falou(-me) em lhe telefonar / telefonar-lhe.
> 4) Diz-se _para fazê-lo_ ou _para o fazer_ (eu li que o primo seria BP e o segundo EP) e _para eu fazê-lo_ ou _para eu o fazer_?
> Depende. Pode dar a frase completa (a frase ou as frases...)?
> Saudações
> 
> Ciao


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado Bailica e More od Solzi. 

Portanto em português europeu as soluções mais comuns são: 
_Digo-te/Pedo-te para ter um comportamento correcto. _
_Digo-te/Pedo-te que tenhas um comportamento correcto. _

Sobre a ênclise ou a próclise depois uma preposição faço estes exemplos: 
_Foi a casa de Roberta para informá-la/a informar sobre a situação. _
_Fiz isso para eles incontrarem-se/se incontrarem. _

Qual é a solução mais correcta no português europeu?


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Muito obrigado Bailica e More od Solzi.
> 
> Portanto em português europeu as soluções mais comuns são:
> _Digo-te/Pe*ç*o-te para ter*es* um comportamento correcto. _
> _Digo-te/Pe*ç*o-te que tenhas um comportamento correcto. _
> 
> Sobre a ênclise ou a próclise depois uma preposição faço estes exemplos:
> _Foi a casa de Roberta para informá-la__/a informar__ sobre a situação. ('Fui' se for primeira pessoa, 'foi' _se terceira_)_
> _Fiz isso para eles *e*ncontrarem-se/se *e*ncontrarem__. _
> 
> Qual é a solução mais correcta no português europeu?


----------



## Nino83

Muito obrigado Carfer. 

Se entendi bem depois uma preposição pode-se usar quer a ênclise quer a próclise. 

Não entendi se a frase_ Fiz isso para eles encontrarem-se_ seja correcta ou não (não tem nem  nem ). 

Saudações


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer.
> 
> Se entendi bem depois uma preposição pode-se usar quer a ênclise quer a próclise.
> 
> Não entendi se a frase_ Fiz isso para eles encontrarem-se_ seja correcta ou não (não tem nem  nem ).
> 
> Saudações



No português europeu não diria _'Fiz isso para eles encontrarem-se' _mas sim _'Fiz isso para eles __se encontrarem'.
_Quando à colocação depende da frase e da preposição. Só em concreto lhe consigo dar uma opinião.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> Quando à colocação depende da frase e da preposição. Só em concreto lhe consigo dar uma opinião.



Restringindo o ambito de aplicação às frases subordinadas implícitas introduzidas por uma _preposição + infinitivo_, pode-se dizer que se pode usar quer a ênclise quer a próclise? 

Por exemplo: _com o pretexo de/à força de se encontrarem, antes de/à espera de se ir, ao ponto di se falarem, em lugar de/longe de se ir, para/a fim de se saudarem_. 

Nestes casos qual forma é mais usada? 

Mudas as regras se tem um infinitivo não flexionado (_com o pretexo de/à força de se encontrar,  ao ponto di se falar, para/a fim de se saudar_)?


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Restringindo o ambito de aplicação às frases subordinadas implícitas introduzidas por uma _preposição + infinitivo_, pode-se dizer que se pode usar quer a ênclise quer a próclise?
> 
> Por exemplo: _com o pretexo de/à força de se encontrarem, antes de/à espera de se ir, ao ponto di se falarem, em lugar de/longe de se ir, para/a fim de se saudarem_.
> 
> Nestes casos qual forma é mais usada? A forma proclítica: '_com o pretexto de se encontrarem'_ etc
> 
> Mudas as regras se tem um infinitivo não flexionado (_com o pretexto de/à força de se encontrar,  ao ponto d*e* se falar, para/a fim de se saudar_)? Não


----------



## Nino83

Claro como sempre. 
Obrigado


----------



## Nino83

Olá. 

Li nesta página http://www.soportugues.com.br/secoes/sint/sint75.php que quando houver uma preposição entre o verbo auxiliar e o infinitivo o pronome oblíquo "o" tem que ser colocado depois o infinitivo. 

*Voltei a cumprimentá-**los** pela vitória na partida.  

*É errado escrever: *Voltei a **os** cumprimentar** pela vitória na partida*?


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Olá.
> 
> Li nesta página http://www.soportugues.com.br/secoes/sint/sint75.php que quando houver uma preposição entre o verbo auxiliar e o infinitivo o pronome oblíquo "o" tem que ser colocado depois o infinitivo.
> 
> *Voltei a cumprimentá-**los** pela vitória na partida.
> 
> *É errado escrever: *Voltei a **os** cumprimentar** pela vitória na partida*?




Duvido que alguém diga '_Voltei a os cumprimentar_', não por respeito por uma regra gramatical, mas porque soa mal e é difícil de dizer. Noutros casos, não é invulgar, pelo menos em Portugal, que os falantes coloquem o pronome junto ao verbo auxiliar no registo oral (_'Posso-lhe dar um conselho?' _em vez de _'Posso dar__-lhe__ um conselho?'_). Já no registo formal ou escrito a tendência é inversa, mas não passa disso mesmo, de uma tendência. Não creio que se possa falar de uma regra.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado pela resposta. 

E você diria _esqueci-me de te/lhe dizer_ ou _esqueci-me de dizer-te/lhe_ e _esqueci-me de o fazer_ ou _esqueci-me de fazê-lo_? 

Por exemplo, li no site www.publico.pt _esqueceu-se de o anunciar__/de o fazer_ mas _abituou-se a vê-lo _e não _abituou-se a o ver_, _persistiu em afirmar-se_ e não _persistiu em se afirmar_.  

Portanto quando houver um verbo + a/em + infinitivo a tendência é a énclise pelo contrário quando houver um verbo + de + infinitivo é usada a próclise. 
Seria uma questão fonética e o sito http://www.soportugues.com.br/secoes/sint/sint75.php generalizou impropriamente o conceito. Não é?


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Obrigado pela resposta.
> 
> Não sei se o Carfer concorda, mas penso que todos nós seguimos mais ou menos estas 'práticas':
> 
> E você diria _esqueci-me de te/lhe dizer_ ou _esqueci-me de dizer-te/lhe_ e _esqueci-me de o fazer_ ou _esqueci-me de fazê-lo_? É mais ou menos indiferente, não faz grande diferença, ainda que haja uma tendência para as primeiras opções ("... de te dizer", "... de o fazer"), na oralidade (embora isso possa não ser verdade para toda a gente) e uma tendência para valorizar as segundas opções na escrita.
> 
> Por exemplo, li no site www.publico.pt _esqueceu-se de o anunciar__/de o fazer_ mas _abituou-se a vê-lo _e não _abituou-se a o ver_, _persistiu em afirmar-se_ e não _persistiu em se afirmar_.
> 
> Portanto quando houver um verbo + a/em + infinitivo a tendência é a énclise pelo contrário quando houver um verbo + de + infinitivo é usada a próclise. Sim, depois de pensar um pouco acho que, pelo menos em parte, essa influência das preposições existe. Mas no caso do 'a' parece-me que ela é mais forte: "habituou-se a o ver" não cai nada bem; já com o 'de', o meu ouvido, pelo menos, está mais aberto à flexibilidade .
> Seria uma questão fonética e o sito http://www.soportugues.com.br/secoes/sint/sint75.php generalizou impropriamente o conceito. Não é?
> Refere-se a alguma alínea em especial ou a toda a página, isto é, à própria tentativa de 'regulamentar' a colocação dos pronomes? Se é esta última, deixe-me dizer-lhe que algumas 'tendências' acabam na prática por poder ser consideradas 'regras', que no mínimo convém saber. Mas esta é apenas a minha opinião - aliás, apenas um lamiré.


----------



## Nino83

Referia-me a esta frase:


> *Com a preposição "a" e o pronome oblíquo "o" (e variações) o pronome deverá ser colocado depois do infinitivo.*



Parece que com a preposição "a" todos os pronomes oblíquos são colocados depois do infinitivo e que isso acontece também com a preposição "em", pelo menos no português europeu. 
Pode ser que, sendo este sito brasileiro, as tendências sejam diferentes.


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Referia-me a esta frase:
> 
> 
> Parece que com a preposição "a" todos os pronomes oblíquos são colocados depois do infinitivo e que isso acontece também com a preposição "em" , pelo menos no português europeu.
> Pode ser que, sendo este sito brasileiro, as tendências sejam diferentes. Não há diferença naquela orientação que você citou - *Com a preposição "a" e o pronome oblíquo "o" (e variações) o pronome deverá ser colocado depois do infinitivo:  *é assim mesmo, de fato*.*


----------



## Nino83

Notei que a frase _começou a lhe falar_ é muito mais usada em Brasil que em Portugal, onde é mais usado _começou a falar-lhe_​ (pelo menos, na escrita). 
Por isso não concordo totalmente com o sito, o qual faz entender que com outros pronomes oblíquos (_me, te, lhe, nos, vos, lhes_) a tendência seria utilizar a próclise.


----------



## J. Bailica

Nino83 said:


> Notei que a frase _começou a lhe falar_ é muito mais usada em Brasil que em Portugal, onde é mais usado _começou a falar-lhe_​ (pelo menos, na escrita).
> Por isso não concordo totalmente com o sito, o qual faz entender que com outros pronomes oblíquos (_me, te, lhe, nos, vos, lhes_) a tendência seria utilizar a próclise.



Eu também não concordo totalmente com o sítio, mas, no caso daquela frase que você transcreveu, concordo. Em todo o caso, porém, repare que o caso não é para espanto, e o que não faltam neste campo são diferenças entre Portugal e Brasil - a colocação de pronomes é, na verdade, um dos aspetos mais salientes nos usos correntes dos dois países. Mas logo com frases mais simples: "Te amo", "A gente se vê amanhã" (Brasil); "Amo-te", "A gente vê-se amanhã" (Portugal).

Há até uma diferença de outra natureza, que tem a ver com complementos diretos e indiretos  (acho eu  - e não sei se vale a pena abrir essa discussão agora, você já tem muito com que se entreter!!). É o seguinte: logo no primeiro exemplo, nós não diríamos 'Quero ajudar-lhe', mas sim 'Quero ajudá-lo'.


----------



## Nino83

J. Bailica said:


> Há até uma diferença de outra natureza, que tem a ver com complementos diretos e indiretos  (acho eu - e não sei se vale a pena abrir essa discussão agora, você já tem muito com que se entreter!!). É o seguinte: logo no primeiro exemplo, nós não diríamos 'Quero ajudar-lhe', mas sim 'Quero ajudá-lo'.



Não sabia que também (eu sabia que isto acontecia no espanhol) em português houvesse o _lheismo_ (_eu lhe vi_ em vez de _eu o vi, você, o senhor_). Agora sei. 
Acho que sim, seria uma outra discussão (esta é sobre a próclise quando houver um verbo + preposição + infinitivo). 

saudações


----------



## Nino83

Uma última pergunta. 
Se houvesse uma negação, onde ficariam os pronomes átonos? Sempre na mesma posição, não é? 

Não se esqueceu de lhe dizer/o fazer. 
Não começou a fazê-lo. 

E nas orações reduzidas de infinitivo e de gerúndio? 

Convém fazê-lo. Não convém fazê-lo. Não o convém fazer (esta última é também correta?). 
E dizendo-lhe adeus, deixou-a. E não dizendo-lhe isso (...). E não lhe dizendo isso (...). 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Uma última pergunta.
> Se houvesse uma negação, onde ficariam os pronomes átonos? Sempre na mesma posição, não é?
> 
> Não se esqueceu de lhe dizer *Ok*/o fazer *Ok*.
> Não começou a fazê-lo . *Ok* No entanto tambérm ouvirá _'Não o começou a fazer_'
> 
> E nas orações reduzidas de infinitivo e de gerúndio?
> 
> Convém fazê-lo *Ok*. Não convém fazê-lo *Ok*. Não o convém fazer (esta última é também correta?).
> E dizendo-lhe adeus, deixou-a *Ok*. E não dizendo-lhe isso (...). E não lhe dizendo isso (...) *Ok*.
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## Nino83

Agora compreendi. 

A _Moderna Gramática Portuguesa_ de Evanildo Bechara diz que a frase _Antônio pediu a José para sair, é_ o António quem sairá (segundo a gramática tradicional) poruqe esta é igual a _Antônio pediu licença (a José) para sair._
Pelo contrário no linguagem colloquial contemporâneo a frase _Antônio pediu a José para sair_ pode ter o sentido de _Antônio pediu que José saisse_ (neste caso é José quem sairá). 

Portanto, a frase _o aluno pediu-lhe (à professora) para sair_ seria ambigua e pode significar quer _o aluno pediu que ele mesmo saisse (pediu licença para sair)_ quer _o aluno pediu que ela (a professora) saisse_. 

Portanto, na escrita, convem usar a forma explícita _o aluno pediu que a professora saisse/António pediu que José saisse _para evitar ambiguidades de sentido? O que vocês me aconselham? 
Na fala não coloquial e na escrita qual é o sentido de _o aluno pediu-lhe para sair_? Quem é que sai? O aluno o a professora? 

Com o verbo _dizer + para_, há ambiguidades?  
_Ele disse-vos para levantar cedo_. Quem tem que se levantar cedo? Ele ou vocês?


----------



## anaczz

> _Ele disse-vos para levantar cedo_. Quem tem que se levantar cedo? Ele ou vocês?



Embora não haja ambiguidade (e lembrando que esse uso de "vos" aplicado a "vocês" é típico do português europeu), é necessária a flexão do verbo levantar, pois o sujeito da segunda oração é diferente do da primeira.

Ele disse-vos para (se) levantarem cedo.


----------



## Nino83

Obrigado. 
Portanto na construção _dizer a alguem para fazer algo_ o complemento indireto da oração principal é sempre o sujeto daquela subordinada (_disse-*lhe* para chegar cedo = disse-*lhe* que (*ele/ela*) chegasse cedo_). 

Por último, a construção _dizer para alguem fazer algo_ (por exemplo _disse para ele chegar cedo_) é correta em português europeu e em português brasileiro escrito?


----------

